# Joker’s Reno Sun, aka Joker is gone



## walkinthewalk

The vet was here more than two hours this morning. Joker was not coming out of the colic, in spite of all the meds. It was the right thing to do for the most gentle & loving horse I have ever owned.

Joker would have been 27 in August. He came to live with me when he was eleven. Anyone who has been on this forum for awhile, knows Joker lived with more health issues and three horses should have to.

Joker got to spend his last two weeks in the big pasture with Rusty. He was happy. He was feeling good - too good and too good sometimes is not a good thing,

He is laid to rest on this farm, beside three of his buds.

Only Rusty remains - Rusty has now seen four of his friends go on to their ancestors. He is very quiet. I have not kept him isolated. He has to know Joker is not coming back.

My dogs are upset, especially the Rottweiler as she loved Joker. The neighbor’s little is dog has come over to mourn with us. Their big dogs were at the fence - watching quietly.

Anyone who thinks species don’t recognize loss in other species, is not thinking. 

God Speed Joker. Your hurts have healed. Today you shall run.


----------



## Caledonian

I'm so sorry to hear that you've lost him. He sounds like he was one in a million, he certainly looks like a sweetheart. He's had a great life with you, a happy retirement and the best owner he could ever have had to get him through his health issues. He's at piece now and not in pain. Hugs.


----------



## My Salty Pony

Oh NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So sorry for your lost, its never easy to lose such a loved animal, you gave him a long and happy life, he was a lucky fella he had you as his human pet. Hugs


----------



## ACinATX

Oh no, I am so, so sorry. He sounded like such an amazing horse.


----------



## horselovinguy

My heart aches for you...
Joker held a very special place in your heart, earned his name and gave to you some wonderful memories.
Yes, animals know when one is lost...they just know.

Keep a super special eye and watch over Rusty as this was his buddy...
They may not have always got along, but they were buddies...and he is now alone, really alone.

I know you held nothing back to help Joker, but also knew when he had enough and could not keep on...you recognized his telling you its time.
Hugs for you...I'm so sorry.

_hlg._


----------



## My Salty Pony

My Salty Pony said:


> Oh NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So sorry for your lost, its never easy to lose such a loved animal, you gave him a long and happy life, he was a lucky fella he had you as his human pet. Hugs


I just reread my post and didnt like the human pet part, What I was trying to say is that your Joker was a lucky guy that you came into his life and gave him such a wonderful life and you being his human made his world go round. Hugs to you!!!!!!


----------



## redbadger

So sorry for your loss. How fortunate animals and their humans meet, and how terrible it is when we lose them.


----------



## BethR

Oh Walk I can’t tell you how sorry I am. Joker became so familiar with us all through your posts. I know he had personality plus and was a beautiful boy as well.
It’s so sad to read about forum members losing their beloved horses. 
Poor baby. I’m glad he’s not in pain any longer. You’ll always carry him in your heart, and he, along with your others, are grazing in a sunny pasture somewhere waiting for you.


----------



## knightrider

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this. My heart is aching for you. I loved reading about him on the forum and enjoyed all your comments about him. I feel like I knew him. This is such a hard time for you. I am so sorry. ((((hugs)))))


----------



## egrogan

@walkinthewalk -

Oh walk, I saw the title of this post and who wrote it and I had to brace myself to read what came next. I feel like I knew Joker and his antics from all I’ve read about him. I can’t tell you how sorry I am. I wish we were closer so Rusty could come hang out here, given the recent hole left in this pasture.

I am really incredibly sorry for you and the rest of Jokers family. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## tinyliny

God speed Joker. You were truly loved and loved in return. 

hugs, Walk.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm so sorry. There are too few Jokers in this world and too few Walkin's to love and care for them. The gentle, kind, old horses that have given us all their best are the hardest to lose. RIP Joker and run free in God's green pastures.


----------



## rambo99

Oh no I'm so very sorry for the loss of your joker. ((Hugs)) @walkinthewalk my heart aches for you. You'll be in my thoughts an prayers. Run Free joker in the great green pastures. 💔💔

Do keep an eye on rusty he's going to miss his friend. I'm sure you will your always on top of things pronto.


----------



## lb27312

Oh NO!!!!! Ohhh @walkinthewalk I'm sooo sorry to hear about your Joker! Man you had him a long time and took such great care of him! 

I hated to see this thread title.... 

Condolences and thoughts are with you at this time!


----------



## jaydee

I know how much you loved him.
I know how I would be feeling right now.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## boatagor

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Palfrey

I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel you were an amazing, loving owner-- *“Grieve not, nor speak of me with tears, but laugh and talk of me as if I were beside you..I loved you so — ’twas Heaven here with you."*


----------



## Acadianartist

Oh no, I am so terribly sorry to hear this @walkinthewalk. Joker was a special horse, and had a great life with you. My heart goes out to you and Rusty right now. 

Hugs.


----------



## ksbowman

@walkinthewalk , I'm so sorry to hear about Joker. I know you've been thru a lot giving him the care he needed. Now he is at peace and he is a young horse again in his prime, running, jumping , kicking and in no pain. It hurts so much to let them go but, now he can rest.


----------



## SwissMiss

@walkinthewalk so sorry about your loss! Hugs!


----------



## QtrBel

Oh, Walk. I couldn't stop the tears from falling. He was so real through your writing. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## My Chance

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a very special horse.


----------



## SteadyOn

I am so, so sorry to hear this. I hope you know, as all of us do, that he had his absolute best life with you. You went far above and beyond what most people would have done to ensure his final years were as healthy, comfortable, and happy as possible for him. It's always totally gutting to lose a horse, a pet, and a friend. But I hope you can feel good knowing that, of all the people out there, he was luckiest to spend those years with you.


----------



## phantomhorse13

So heartbroken for you reading this. may you and yours find peace in the memories of a cherished life well lived. 💔


----------



## cobra

So sorry for your loss. He had a great life with you, I know you took excellent care of him. Hopefully Rusty adjusts to being by himself.


----------



## whisperbaby22

My condolences.


----------



## JCnGrace

My heart is aching for you @walkinthewalk . Hugs of sympathy going out to you. He was such a part of this forum I think we're all grieving with you. RIP Joker and may you run free in never ending green pastures.


----------



## Chevaux

My sincere condolences— such sad times to go through.

Do you think Rusty will be OK on his own?


----------



## Txshecat0423

I am so so sorry. I felt as if I knew Joker from your posts and stories and I’m sad you have lost your friend. Give Rusty a big hug from me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HombresArablegacy

He was beautiful, and he was loved dearly by you. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## gottatrot

So very sad for you, I am sure you are devastated. I also feel like I knew Joker, one of my horse forum friends I only met through words but so familiar. 
Even when they are old and hurting it is still so hard. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Woodhaven

"Joker is gone" what a jolt to see those words, I knew right away who was posting this and felt just awful for you.
You have cared for your horses, and all your animals so well over the years. Joker could not have had a better home than he did with you.
I can't think of many people, and these are people who really love their horses who would have been so diligent and consistent with the care and love that you poured upon Joker, making his life as happy and comfortable as it was possible to be.
I enjoyed reading all your posts about your horses and feel that I knew them well.
All my sympathy goes out to you and I wish for happier days ahead for you.


----------



## autumn rain

So sorry you lost your beloved boy. They always leave too soon. He is running free and you know you did your best for him.🐎💖


----------



## COWCHICK77

Oh Walkin, I'm so sorry! 
Over the years I feel like I got to know him through your posts even though you're on the other side of the country.
I wish I had something to say to help ease your heartache. Thinking of you...


----------



## aubie

I am heartbroken for you. I enjoyed hearing about him over the years.


----------



## Redhead

My heart sank when I read the title of your post. I've never met you but feel like I "know you and your horse" through your posts. I'm so sorry you lost Joker. It's never easy to say goodbye but he found his best home from the moment you said hello.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Thank you so very much, everyone, for all of your comforting and very caring thoughts.

I have read this thread clear thru several times over the weekend; all of you have no idea how much comfort it has brought.❤

I have to now focus on Rusty and what to do is a dilemma, given my age. Rusty has been eerily quiet; I have only heard him call out a handful of times. I know he knows Joker is gone because I allowed him to watch the entire process. He thought he wanted to see Joker’s stall but quickly changed his mind, when I let him thru the aisle gate.

I have been letting Rusty have 24/7 access to the two front pastures at night (about four acres). He is still spending most of his night in the barn because I hear him thru the intercom.

Even though I don’t want another horse, I can’t let him be alone; Rusty has never in his life been alone. It is my hope I can either find someone who needs to retire a senior horse that is still reasonably healthy, or I might call one of the 501(c)3 rescues to inquire about bringing someone home, with the understanding the horse goes back to them when Rusty’s time is up, if they would even do that.

DH lovingly told me he is behind me 200%, whatever I decide to do. The farrier will be here this morning, so the “Rusty needs a friend” conversation starts with her. Hopefully I have enough sense in my head to make a good decision.

Which, BTW, I owe DH big time for freezing almost all day Saturday, helping the two neighbor guys, t
remove The front panel wall off Joker’s stall and get him out of there. The track hoe that came has a 20’ boom, the operator was literally able to get the boom into the barn and carry Joker to his final resting place.

Joker is the sixth horse, I have laid to rest in my lifetime, and every bit as gut wrenching to lose him. Each one of those horses have been a Heart Horse in their own way, but Joker was exceptIonal because he was so people oriented and could win over any professional who set foot in my barn. The mold was broke when Joker left this earth.

I have two more pictures I would like to share. They are of Joker’s crow friend. This crow has been on this farm for more than ten years. He spent a lot of time hanging out near Joker.

The first picture was July, 2021 during a rough period when Joker wasn’t feeling well and did not want to come out of the barn. If you look close, the crow is standing in front of the big barn doors, looking for Joker.

The second picture was very early yesterday (Sunday) of the crow hopping away from Joker’s grave. The crow was on Joker’s grave but I couldn’t get my cell phone out in time to capture him directly on top of Joker. The crow is the black blurb, just to the right of the T post.

Nobody will ever convince me that other species don’t know when they lose a friend.


----------



## egrogan

Your crow story has the waterworks going again.

I’m glad Rusty is at least quiet right now, though I know it is so hard seeing them process what’s happened. I completely understand the dilemma of selecting a new companion. I hope your farrier will have some good leads for you. There is one local rescue here that I would trust to set up a scenario like you described-I know people who have done just that, so it could be an option. The trick is finding a horse with the right personality AND without giving yourself a host of new medical/management headaches to deal with. I am hopeful you’ll find a good option soon!


----------



## BethR

Hi Walk
Crows are very special birds . Some folk tales maintain that they are harbingers of death: if they are, it’s because of their intelligence and intuition. I’m happy that Joker had crows for friends.
Again my heart aches for you. I’ll surely miss reading about him here; I’m sure I speak for everyone when I say it’s like we actually knew him through your posts.
The spirit never dies, Walk : he’ll be with you always. I hope that’s some small consolation and I hope you find a good friend for Rusty.


----------



## george the mule

Oh Walk; I am so sorry.
Seems like Colic gets a lot of older Equines; it took both of my seniors in the last couple of years.
Give Rusty lots of hugs and kisses; plant one on him from George and me.


----------



## rambo99

Oh wàlkinthewalk it was heart wrenching to read your post about the going on's of the weekend. The crow story is sweet. Joker was very handsome boy, was lucky to have you and your top notch care. 

Getting rusty a new friend is probably a good idea. He's greiving the loss of joker just being quiet. Give rusty a hug for me. Ciber ((( hugs )))for you. 

Ice when his buddy got put down, called and called for him. He go trotting around the pasture looking an calling. It was heart wrenching to watch an hear him, calling out every few minutes. 

He'd take a bite of hay stand there listening then call out. Took him a few weeks to finally stopped looking a calling for his buddy. I had cinder here so he wasn't alone. 

I didn't let him see his buddy after the deed was done. I just couldn't walk him down to where his buddy had been laid to rest. I didn't want that image in my mind of him laying there lifeless. Typing this out brings back memories of the day almost 4 years ago...I still cry about that old boy. 

I sobbed uncontrollable that night at chore time. So I know it never gets easier. No matter how many times you go through losing animals you loved.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Today was the farrier’s scheduled day - she arrived in tears and left two hours later with one of Joker’s horse shoes to make something. 

Rusty didn‘t need haltered, which is the norm but he even put up with the farrier’s young dog walking under him, which is not the norm.

@rambo99 yes, losing them is awful and while we have no choice but to accept the loss, it does not make things easier. Our only consolation is that we gave them good homes and time does help ease the pain.

Rusty has called out a few times. He is moving around quietly but I am watching him closely and the Banamine is within fast reach in refrigerator, just in case.

I saw the crow standing on Joker’s grave again, this morning.

The farrier was late, so I spent my waiting time observing Rusty. His sweet, conniving self was too quiet and he kept turning his head to me, as if asking for me to do something. He is, however, laying down in his stall at night, earring most of his hay as is usual, and leaving me five piles of manure which is also as usual.

At my age, another horse is a Catch 22, but I just can’t let Rusty be alone. I have pretty much decided against bringing in a paying boarder because I am way too over-the-top anal regarding proper & correct handling and health care.

I have started looking at rescues for a senior who does not appear to have to a lot of health issues. It is amazing how few older rescues are out there, at least within a 150 miles of me. The two possibilities I found are both in Kentucky at the same rescue.

One is a 1996 Quarter Horse/mix, so that begs the question regarding HYPP which I know nothing about in terms of treatment. Nothing is mentioned but that doesn’t mean anything.

The other is a 2000 RMH/mix with a winsome expression. Some Rockys come with their own set of problems, including IR and blindness issues, if they carry the silver gene. He looks to be a chocolate, so blindness could become a problem. Again, no mention of any health abnormal problems but he is only 22.

I am just going to keep praying for guidance. If I were selfish, my answer would be for Rusty to just go it alone, as he will be 28 in April. I can’t do that to him, especially with him being an insecure horse to begin with.


----------



## cobra

I wish I still had my old Arabian mare. I would gladly loan her to you, as a companion for Rusty. Sadly, she passed away last year. She was over 30, and while she had no major health problems it was just her time to go.

Leaving me with my daughter's main ride - an 11yo Arabian gelding, my work in progress mustang, and my donkey who altho gelded doesn't act like it with other horses. So none are suitable for you unfortunately. I'm sorry😔. I will keep an eye out for you though.


----------



## Txshecat0423

If Hombre didn’t have Cushings and we weren’t so far from each other, you would be welcome to him [emoji3590] I couldn’t imagine a better home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteadyOn

Oh man. If I weren't about a billion miles away I would love to board Elle with you. I promise I'm also super anal about handling and care.


----------



## marymane

So sorry to hear about Joker! It's sad to hear about his passing but he had such a comfortable and loving home with you.


----------



## Tabbyfarm

It's hardest on the ones left behind. I understand not wanting Rusty to go it alone. Can you "borrow" a horse from a friend or a rescue?


----------



## walkinthewalk

@Tabbyfarm I am working on that now. This is one of those “hurry up and wait” issues. A horse will appear at the right time but not soon enough where Rusty is concerned


----------



## Kalraii

I'm so sorry. I feel your pain. Every loss on here after reading and seeing so many beloved horses in one thread or another makes this so much more personal - like we're a big family even if miles apart. I'm crying too. I do love that he is laid to rest on your farm with his friends. That crow definitely knows. Ahhh I'm so sorry walkin. You and your boys are an inspiration and the lessons he's taught and you've shared live on. I do hope something comes up for you and Rusty.


----------



## Acadianartist

I'm not an overly emotional person (years of pushing down feelings will do that), but this gets me right in the chest. I just want to hug Rusty. The crow story is so very touching. 

I guess I just wanted to add that Joker (and Rusty) have not only made your life better, but many other lives as well through the many posts you've shared on this forum, and the many words of advice you've shared with people like me over the years. I've appreciated your guidance so very much, and my horses have benefitted from it countless times. So for that, I thank Joker. It's impossible to know how many horses' lives he has improved through this forum and its readers, some just lurking but still learning. He has led an amazing life. I hope you find Rusty a friend soon. Any horse would be winning the lottery to end up in your care.


----------



## starbuster

Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss! 😭 I've read some of your posts about him and Rusty on here and hate to hear this news. He looked like such a sweet guy!

ETA: Do you have any lesson barns or therapeutic riding centers near you? It may be worth it to reach out and see if they have anything needing to step down from their jobs and keep another horse company.


----------



## QtrBel

walkinthewalk said:


> One is a 1996 Quarter Horse/mix, so that begs the question regarding HYPP which I know nothing about in terms of treatment. Nothing is mentioned but that doesn’t mean anything.


This is testable so if they don't know then a test can be done. That is easy enough. If registered that can be looked up if they know the name.


Crows have a way and surprisingly get attached to both animals and people. They seem to have a 6th sense about what's what and what's needed.


----------



## walkinthewalk

*PLEASE do your happy dances folks, I THINK a horse I have wanted for years might be available — he is 22 this year and a dead broke to the trails RMH.*

My friend up in PA bought Gilly when he was 7 or 8 from his breeder somewhere on the easterly side of Kentucky. She rides like I do, so they have slogged everywhere, including across rivers and up in the mountains.

When she developed breast cancer, the meds made her (who was always a bean pole), gain mega weight. Her knees started bothering her, so she found a good human trail riding partner for Gilly and sold him to her.

Fast forward to today, when my friend called to say she hopes I’m not mad but she and her husband will be here tomorrow (Thursday), on their way to Florida for more visiting. I haven’t seen her since 2006 so I am ecstatic.

Anyway, I told her about Joker and that I have been spending many unsuccessful hours looking for a friend for Rusty. She said too bad I’m so far away as Gilly’s owner keeps trying to get her to take him back as the woman now has three horses and can’t ride them all anymore.

The bottom line is my friend promised she will call Gilly’s “stepmom” to tell her I will take him, even if it means I have to put new tires on my horse trailer and drive to Ohio to get him.

I know the horse and I know the care he has had. By all accounts, he is a young 22, like Rusty is a young 28. He also has enough spit to him that he won’t take Rusty’s bullying ways but he won‘t run Rusty through the fence either. He is used to running in/out of his barn, on ten acres and is fence savvy. The only difference here is he will be stalled at night and have 20+ acres to roam.

Gilly is a beautiful Buckskin, which I never thought there were buckskin RMH’s but he is registered and my friend bought him from his breeder.

It is not cast in stone but the odds are a tad better than 50-50 that he may come here to live out his days. The best part is, if I want to put a bridle on him and go down the road, I could. I just hope his current owner will go for the offer and trust my friend’s judgement.


----------



## Caledonian

Doing a happy dance for you! Fingers crossed that it happens 🤞

He sounds ideal for you both. 

Gilly meaning lad or boy, someone who supports you out on the trail, hunting?


----------



## Chevaux

Ahhh - the stars are aligning as it should be😀


----------



## vonlora

I am so sorry for your loss. It is the worst part of owning pets. Hugs to you


----------



## gottaquarter

Ah I’m so sad to hear about your boy…….it’s hard for me to even imagine saying goodbye to one let alone all the horses you’ve had to part with. My two will God willing be with me until that day, they are my heart horses. I’ve watched a boarding friend go through a hard loss and it was heart wrenching, it wasn’t illness but old age issues and she struggled with the decision, even though it clearly was her mares time. Horses, dogs, cats- all losses are difficult when we love and care for them and life feels empty when they leave us- it’s clear he was a very special horse. I pray this new lead comes through for you, it sounds promising and a win for everyone , especially the horses. Please do keep us posted with updates, it would be great to a see it work out for you. Sending prayers your way for healing in the meantime!


----------



## trailhorserider

Walkinthewalk, I am so sorry to hear you lost your beloved Joker. I have lost 5 horses myself and each one was a heartbreak. But it's comforting to know you treated them like family and they brought you lots of love over the years. 

I hope Gilly works out and can come live with you and Rusty. That sounds like an ideal situation. I wish you comfort and hugs!


----------



## weeedlady

@walkinthewalk I am just now seeing this thread and I am so very very sorry. You have shared so much of your knowledge with us here that I feel as if I knew Joker personally and I am very sad that he is gone.

Gilly sounds as if he will be a good new friend for Rusty, so I will keep my fingers crossed in that regard.


----------



## JCnGrace

Fingers crossed that Gilly gets to come and live with you!


----------



## waresbear

Very sorry to read this. A lucky horse loved to the end. Hugs for you.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Sadly Gilly is a no go. Gilly’s previous owner, who is my lifelong friend & her husband, are unexpectedly visiting from PA today. We have lost a lot friends this year, so they decided to literally go on tour and visit those of us still getting around and I am their first stop. It’s been 16 years since I’ve seen them. In some ways it seems like no time has passed and we are having a wonderful visit.

Anyway, she showed me a recent photo of Gilly. I am as sick as she is because the horse is so morbidly obese he almost doesn’t look like a real horse. There’s a lot to the story but the bottom line is that his current owner is in denial regarding his health. I would be getting right back into the metabolic issues I was dealing with for Joker. My friend was sure I didn’t want to do that, which was why she got a current picture of him — which made her equally as sick😰😰

The two horses at the rescue in Kentucky are still on the table, so I will make an appointment to drive up (4 hours in the car to see them. I have already commented how surprised I am at the senior geldings that are not out there. Many mares but few geldings and some of those are in a Sanctuary environment, making them not adoptable.

I tip my hat in a huge way to all the folks who do any sort of animal rescue and are also involved in their rehab. I could throw up looking at some of the Before fotos.


----------



## egrogan

So sorry to hear that walk.

We need to swap places…there are so many geldings for rehoming here, and almost no mares.


----------



## weeedlady

@walkinthewalk Sorry about Gilly, but you are wise to think with your head and not with your heart on this one. Rusty's new friend is out there somewhere- you will find him.

Glad you are able to enjoy a nice visit with old friends.


----------



## Acadianartist

Hang in there. There's a perfect companion out there somewhere. 

When I decided to get my Rusty a friend, I put the word out and within a few weeks had some offers. One was for a very scrawny 3 year old part Newfoundland pony that a friend brought home out of pity. She had lice, and was too thin, but I was just looking for a friend for my guy so that when Harley went to shows, he wouldn't be alone. Well, that little pony which I loaded up just about a year ago for the tidy sum of 650$ is now a lovely little addition to our barn, and a talented young mare too! We feel so lucky to have found her. May you find a "Bella" for your own Rusty


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat

I am just now seeing this post about Joker. I'm so sorry to hear about his passing. I feel like I knew him after reading about him for years on here. 

I hope you find a friend for Rusty.


----------



## rambo99

@walkinthewalk well that stinks gilly isn't going to workout. You sure don't need another metabolic horse. 

Glad you had a good visit with an old friend. 

Give it time the right horse will come along to be Rusty's buddy. I wasn't even looking for a horse when ice came into my life. I got a good deal on him too registered AQHA both sire an dam were money earners. I got ice for 700$ as a two year old. He obviously came with a lot issues training wise. 

How's rusty doing??


----------



## walkinthewalk

rambo99 said:


> @walkinthewalk
> 
> How's rusty doing??


Rusty is sticking to his normal routine and eating, drinking, recycling like he should.

He is extremely quiet for him, but he is back to sticking his tongue out when it’s meal time.

However———the fecal water syndrome that was 99% cleared up, started creeping back. By this morning it was back with a vengeance..

I read a post somewhere else about a horse with FCWS. She said the only thing that helped him was the product SandTrap but it took several months. Guess who sells it @rambo99 ? Our dear friends from HorseTech, so I’m calling them Monday to order some.

I have Rusty on Succeed but I think for all his outward calm, he is boiling over inside without Joker. He has never been a secure horse and never been alone. The pouring rain and high winds (tornado watch winds) didn’t help his cause last night. My theory is all of this has served as a trigger for the FCWS to rear its ugly head again.

I am ordering some of the Sand Trap first thing Monday, unless Rod has a better idea.

I said all that to say, I am going to try and make it up to the Kentucky Equine Rescue next week (in my car) to look at the 26 year old Quarter Horse, if the hoof photos they send me look ok. He appears to have good hooves but I requested close up shots before I fill out an application and make the 4-1/2 hour drive.

The 22 yr old Rocky looks great and has Joker’s expression BUT it Looks like all four of his hooves are concave. And just something about his body does not look metabolically right to me. Maybe I’m too paranoid but, as you said, after Joker and now seeing what has happened to my friend’s Rocky, I do not want to deal with metabolic issues again, if I can help it. 

I want an older horse that’s as youthful as Rusty is, lol

This is the 26 yr old QH, Buckshot. They say he is only an even 14H, so technically a Quarter Pony.









Adopt Buckshot on Petfinder


Buckshot is an adoptable Horse - Quarterhorse searching for a forever family near Nicholasville, KY. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com


----------



## egrogan

Walk, Izzy’s diarrhea appeared in earnest after we lost Maggie. Even though she has Fizz, she is not leader material and is very insecure about it. It’s hard not to be able to help them.


----------



## rambo99

@walkinthewalk buckshot looks like a sweet soul those eyes say it all. Fingers crossed he can come home with you.

Yeah not surprised horse tech has the sand trap. Glad rusty is holding his own and eating well and drinking. Don't think there are many horses, who like being alone after all they are herd animals. 

We are having high winds and blowing snow today. Wind still howling yet tonight.


----------



## starbuster

walkinthewalk said:


> Rusty is sticking to his normal routine and eating, drinking, recycling like he should.
> 
> He is extremely quiet for him, but he is back to sticking his tongue out when it’s meal time.
> 
> However———the fecal water syndrome that was 99% cleared up, started creeping back. By this morning it was back with a vengeance..
> 
> I read a post somewhere else about a horse with FCWS. She said the only thing that helped him was the product SandTrap but it took several months. Guess who sells it @rambo99 ? Our dear friends from HorseTech, so I’m calling them Monday to order some.
> 
> I have Rusty on Succeed but I think for all his outward calm, he is boiling over inside without Joker. He has never been a secure horse and never been alone. The pouring rain and high winds (tornado watch winds) didn’t help his cause last night. My theory is all of this has served as a trigger for the FCWS to rear its ugly head again.
> 
> I am ordering some of the Sand Trap first thing Monday, unless Rod has a better idea.
> 
> I said all that to say, I am going to try and make it up to the Kentucky Equine Rescue next week (in my car) to look at the 26 year old Quarter Horse, if the hoof photos they send me look ok. He appears to have good hooves but I requested close up shots before I fill out an application and make the 4-1/2 hour drive.
> 
> The 22 yr old Rocky looks great and has Joker’s expression BUT it Looks like all four of his hooves are concave. And just something about his body does not look metabolically right to me. Maybe I’m too paranoid but, as you said, after Joker and now seeing what has happened to my friend’s Rocky, I do not want to deal with metabolic issues again, if I can help it.
> 
> I want an older horse that’s as youthful as Rusty is, lol
> 
> This is the 26 yr old QH, Buckshot. They say he is only an even 14H, so technically a Quarter Pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adopt Buckshot on Petfinder
> 
> 
> Buckshot is an adoptable Horse - Quarterhorse searching for a forever family near Nicholasville, KY. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.petfinder.com


Buckshot is so cute! Fingers crossed that he works out for you!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Hoping Buckshot works out for you.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat

I was wondering if Buckshot worked out for you. I just saw a 25-year-old Haflinger cross gelding up for adoption on Last Chance Corral's Facebook page, and I thought of you.


----------



## walkinthewalk

3Horses2DogsandaCat said:


> I was wondering if Buckshot worked out for you. I just saw a 25-year-old Haflinger cross gelding up for adoption on Last Chance Corral's Facebook page, and I thought of you.


Thank you! . That’s in Athens, OH? They are a 7+Hour drive. But he sure is adorable😍

I had to wait for the adoption application to be approved, where Buckshot is. I go to see him this Monday.

It’s a 4-1/2 hour drive in the car. They only show horses until 2 PM by appointment only🤯🤯


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat

Good luck! I hope he works out for you! Please update us after you see him.


----------



## SwissMiss

Fingers crossed that Buckshot works out for you!
If not, how far are you from Central MS? Mississippihorses.org would be a good place to look, if they are not too far. Their website is a bit underwhelming (I think), but they are really good with matching people with horses if you give them a call.


----------



## Part-Boarder

Sorry for your loss. That’s a really touching story about the crow and Joker’s friendship, still ongoing. Hope all goes well with Buckshot or another companion for Rusty.


----------



## walkinthewalk

SwissMiss said:


> Fingers crossed that Buckshot works out for you!
> If not, how far are you from Central MS? Mississippihorses.org would be a good place to look, if they are not too far. Their website is a bit underwhelming (I think), but they are really good with matching people with horses if you give them a call.


Central MS, in general, is about 5-1/2 hours, so quite a drive to take time to look at a horse, then drive back home but I won’t totally rule them out😀


----------



## SwissMiss

walkinthewalk said:


> Central MS, in general, is about 5-1/2 hours, so quite a drive to take time to look at a horse, then drive back home but I won’t totally rule them out😀


If you do (and have someone taking care of your critters at home), let me know. I could arrange a good place for you to stay overnight  
The rescue requires vet, farrier and "other" references - I will happily vouch for you


----------



## walkinthewalk

SwissMiss said:


> If you do (and have someone taking care of your critters at home), let me know. I could arrange a good place for you to stay overnight
> The rescue requires vet, farrier and "other" references - I will happily vouch for you


Thank you!!😘😘


----------



## walkinthewalk

Well the journey was safe and uneventful — I’ll give it that, lol. Thanks to hitting work traffic coming home, I ended up spending 12 hours to the minute on this venture. Had I come straight down 65 thru Nashville, I still might not be home🤐

I didn’t pass on Buckshot but I didn’t commit to him either. I was really impressed with how great he walled a couple hundred feet of gravel drive and never missed a beat, even though his hooves need trimmed. He is a very fast walker for a little QH/ mix. He’s a lot thinner than he appears in his fotos.

I asked to see his teeth. It’s a good thing the young lady had hold of his head because he gave a violent jerk upward. He could have been hurt pretty bad when the dental work was done, or he has not had his mouth handled much. At 26, if he hasn‘t had much handling in that regard it’s a worrisome thing.

I will say, of three aged geldings I looked at, Buckshot was by far the healthiest. @george the mule thano’s for heads up on the possibility of stringhalt, I didn’t pick up on that.

I also Looked at the Rocky that I was sure has metabolic issues. Boy was I spot on. He also has Cushings. What a shame as he is gentle and a dead broke trail horse. People probably surrendered him because they didn’t want to be bothered caring for him, plus all the expenses. He looks to be very well bred.

I also looked at Buckshot’s buddy, a Paint named Moonshine. He broke my heart. He was once a winning show horse for a young girl —- until he developed some sort of issues in his backend and they were done with him. He has trouble walking - reminds me of how Joker walked when he needed the chiropractor.

The day wasn’t a total loss because I haven’t discounted Buckshot yet, but I do have a few local leads to check on.

I do know this— if I were to bring Buckshot home, I’m leaving here at 6:00 AM. Not only to get home before dark but the last 20 miles of road to that place are unreal. The road is narrow and the sides are washed out to where a vehicle could roll over if it goes off the edge🤯🤯

But the farms are gorgeous and many many acres. Unlike the Horse farms down here, folks up there are hanging on to their land.

Much to think about. Maybe my expectations are too high - until I think about all of my Keepers and how well mannered all of them were. Even onery 28 yr old Rusty has more manners

Anyway that’s how the day went. The car was very comfortable on my back and hips, but it guzzled gas - maybe I shouldn’t have been driving 80-85 every chance I got - except during rush hour traffic - THAT was the pits 👽👽


----------



## QtrBel

Willow Farms in Loxley, AL may have a horse worth considering. Don't know how far that is from you but I see them on FB and they seem to do a nice job of rehabbing as well as matching the right horse to the right person.


----------



## walkinthewalk

@QtrBel they are clear down on the Gulf Coast an overnightner for sure☹


----------



## QtrBel

As they are an hour north of me I don't think of it that way  but yep - pretty far south. I've seen horses go from there to the Carolinas, Virginia, Kentucky and Tennesse so figured I'd add them to the mix. I think she must be part of a network as I've seen them take in horses from all over as well.


----------



## Acadianartist

I know you probably are comparing all horses to Joker, but I feel like you're not enamoured with Buckshot. I still can't believe there isn't someone near you with a retired horse that would love to see him spend his final years on your rolling hills! I'm glad you're investigating a few more leads. I would hold off a bit more since Rusty seems ok for now.


----------



## carshon

@walkinthewalk somehow I missed the sad post of Joker's passing and I wanted to send my condolences. I have learned so many things from your posts and enjoy all of the stories of your horses. I feel as if I know them too. I am just so sorry for your loss but am happy that your heart is big enough to try and help another horse in need. I am not sure where you are in TN but my daughter has/had contacted someone about a mare at River Side Equine and Livestock. I think they maybe somewhat near you


----------



## walkinthewalk

@Acadianartist , you’re probably right that I’m comparing other horses to Joker. When the handler took Buckshot into the arena, there was a cute little (and too young) Palomino mare waiting to be visited by a potential adopter. She wasn’t tied, in Joker’s image, she walked right up to me and put her nose in my hand. I had to move her so the handler could get Buckshot out of the gate. I put my hand on her chest, asked her to step back and she did! Had she been a gelding and older, I would have wrote the check on her back😘

Shortly after that was when Buckshot jerked his head to the sky when we tried to look at his mouth, so it didn’t do much to win me over. I know he’s been ripped out of his home when his elderly owner could no longer care for for him and he has a right to be on guard and nervous. They also feed sweet feed because, as a rescue who relies solely on donations, sweet feed at supper time is better than no feed. The horses are mostly out 24/7 in good sized-to-big pastures with roundbales. The more I watched Buckshot and how he reacted, the more I’d bet money he is part Arab. 

If it’s meant to be, he will still be there after my trailer is fixed - another brake spring broke and it seems the two axles are from two different companies, making finding brake springs doubly difficult🤐

@carshon thank you very much for your kind thoughts. I googled River Side Equine and Livestock, and Safe Harbor Sanctuary in Cottontown came up. I have been watching them too. They seem to have all mares ATM. I really hope to find a gelding as Rusty can be on the studdy side with mares. I learned that when our fence neighbor brought In a couple of mares, when we first moved here. That horse made a fool of himself🥴🥴


----------



## egrogan

@walkinthewalk , one of the local-to-me rescues that I really respect has just taken in two small herds from two different elderly owners who could no longer take care of the horses. One was a Morgan herd of around 10 horses, and they offered me the sweetest teddy bear looking 31 year old little mare. A couple of weeks before, I had arranged for a 20 year old mare from Fizz's breeder to come home with us just as soon as we can get a trailer on our road, and I don't want to go back on that offer. Still, my heart strings are torn on saying no to that sweet little senior mare who just needs a soft landing...but I really don't have the set up for 4 horses right now. I am also selfishly not sure that I can prepare myself for the likelihood of losing another horse so soon; she is healthy for her age and circumstances right now, but realistically, she's an old lady. She's in a good place right now, but I still feel a pang of guilt saying no to the people who asked me to take her. The rest of her herd is younger but sadly are rather feral right now because they had not had much human interaction for quite some time. It's a really sad situation. While there are certainly some rescues with questionable practices, the ones who are doing the right thing the right way really do take on difficult situations for the good of the horse.

Hope your next companion appears sooner rather than later. I agree with Acadian that it doesn't sound like Buckshot feels like the right next partner.


----------



## walkinthewalk

@egrogan I am so sorry you find yourself in such a heart wrenching dilemma. My heart hurts for the 31 year old mare and also for her herd family who have not been handled and this puts them at huge risk for a good adoption.

I am finding this is not uncommon amongst the elderly. Being elderly myself, I would love to know what these folks are thinking when they keep putting foals on the ground and don’t have the strength or the resources to get them properly trained - just let them grow up and become pasture pets without a thought to their future when the owners are gone. My farrier knows of a small herd of Arabs in a similar situation. 

****
DH never carries his cell phone so he missed what was probably a stellar Kodak Moment between Freyja the Rottweiler and Rusty.

DH gave Rusty his supper while I was gone. Rusty was getting a drink before coming in the barn and I guess Freyja was walking around him, studying him. When Rusty had enough water, Freyja went to the tub and drank, which is not that normal for her. While she was drinking, Rusty put his nose on her back and gently sniffed her from one end to the other. Then he shook his head and walked away. Maybe that meant “you still smell like a dog but ok”.😘


----------



## Acadianartist

As much as we'd like to, we can't save them all. Someone tried to give me a 19 year old Standardbred "project" horse a couple of months ago. I mean a) I don't have the room, b) the next horse will have to be for my daughter who doesn't currently have a horse to show or even grow with as a rider, and b) that is probably a rank 25 yr old (they always lie about age) unbroke pasture ornament with a bunch of health issues. I really don't need that in my life, sorry. 

Is there any chance Rusty will adjust to solo life given that you have other animals on the farm? I'd be tempted to go slow, take my time... when the perfect horse comes along, go for it, but in the meantime, maybe Rusty needs time to mourn too.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Acadianartist said:


> Is there any chance Rusty will adjust to solo life given that you have other animals on the farm? I'd be tempted to go slow, take my time... when the perfect horse comes along, go for it, but in the meantime, maybe Rusty needs time to mourn too.


I am wondering that myself. When Duke (November 2014) and Streeter (May, 2015j passed, he was beside himself. It took him a year to venture into the far pasture and he never would go on the high ridge, until I let Joker in with him, during Joker’s last 2-3 weeks.

Rusty is a lot different this time. It seems as if he has accepted everything much better now that he is older. He chooses to keep his routine the same, so I do my best to honor that. As has always been the routine, he is at the barn fence by dusk, waiting to come in for supper. His stall is open to the 24 X 100 paddock (as it always has been), so he has plenty of room to move. He lays down to sleep in his stall and he sleeps quiet. I’ve got him on Succeed and will keep him on it until???

Rusty is the horse that never did engage in mutual grooming - he was invited time and time again by Streeter and Joker, all he did was bite them. So I think he can go it alone, at least for awhile. 

He would call to Joker when Joker disappeared on him, when they were separated, but he clearly understands Joker is not coming out from around the barn this time.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Mom always told me that “a watchpot never boils”. I decided to just stop looking for a companion for Rusty, because I’m not running all over creation and Rusty does seem to be doing ok. However, my conscience at leaving him alone at night continues to bother me.

So, having a strong theocratic background anyway, and being retired in the South, I have done what all good Southerners do, I prayed about it.

Turns out Duncan’s owner has been doing the same thing - praying about finding him a nice retirement home east of the Mississippi.

His owner & her husband divide their time between Middle Tennessee and Southern California and would rather he was here. He is at a place where there are 400 (yes that’s four hundred horses) and he is stalled 22 hours daily when she isn’t there to get him out. His stall is 12 x 24 but still — he can’t be a horse and that is not how she wants him to live out his life.

We hit it off right away, when she came to the farm for us to interview each other. Lovely lovely woman who wants the best for this horse’s last years but in the predicament of business taking her back and forth, so not having the property nor the time to do manage Duncan’s last years herself.

This is Duncan, a 24 yr old Warmblood, who was a winning H/J horse in his younger years. He is the same height as Rusty, in good health, barefoot, and very gentle natured. Duncan looks small framed for a Warmblood but then my knowledge of them is slim. I had taken him more for an Appendix bred QH, which the owner said he has been mistaken for one.

Duncan’s passage is booked but the shipper has to wait for a full load, so it may be 7-10 days before he gets here. He will arrive at a drop point outside Shelbyville, where I will pick him up as a semi could never in this lifetime get up my road. Pickup time could be anywhere from 2:00 AM forward, lollol. Good thing DH has my trailer back together.

The owner shared videos of him round penning at liberty and he seems to be very calm and good natured. My big thing will be getting him acclimated to pasture. She doesn’t think he has ever seen a real grass pasture.


----------



## ACinATX

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## gottatrot

Wonderful news! It will be so great for Duncan to have a life where he can live like a horse. He is a pretty boy.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I am thrilled for you and Rusty and so excited for Duncan to live a “horsey” life! Woohooooooo [emoji322][emoji3060]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COWCHICK77

I'm so excited for you and Rusty!!!


----------



## egrogan

I wish we still had the old “happy dance” emoji, because that is certainly the appropriate sentiment! So happy for all of you that this is in the works. Can’t wait for arrival pictures.


----------



## Acadianartist

Oh, that's so amazing! Yes, sometimes in life you just have to be patient and let things find a way to work themselves out. There is a time to be proactive, and a time to just let the universe decide. Seems like it decided for you. 

I do hope all goes well and Rusty is happy to see his new friend. There is no doubt Duncan will be overjoyed and think he might have gone to heaven. It may take time for him to adapt of course, but he could not end up in a better place. 

Fingers crossed and reminding you of the mandatory multiple picture clause of HF whenever a member gets a new horse.


----------



## weeedlady

This is wonderful! Duncan is a very lucky guy to be coming to live with you!


----------



## JCnGrace

Best news I've heard all week! This is a win/win situation for all involved. Congrats and can't wait for the picture spam!


----------



## carshon

This is wonderful! He will so happy to get to be a horse. What a culture shock for him - but he could not have gotten a better angel to take care of him!!


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat

Wonderful news! It's amazing how things just work out!


----------



## weeedlady

I might have missed it, but how did you and Duncan's owner find each other? You prayed, she prayed, but then what?


----------



## walkinthewalk

weeedlady said:


> I might have missed it, but how did you and Duncan's owner find each other? You prayed, she prayed, but then what?


Horse people in my county seem to know things, even if one isn't in their venue or their circle. I got a phone call to check with the horse retirement home that I didn't even know was here, and she is only ten miles from me, lol. That it was "heard" she had a waiting list & maybe there might be a horse on there for my criteria. I called, the young lady was very warm on the phone and said she would check thru her waiting list to see if there was someone who matched my criteria. She was talking to her mom about it and her mom asked her what was wrong with "my horse in California?', lollol

I had already texted fotos of this property and the barn to the daughter so she would know I wasn't someone with raggedy barbed wire fence and my horse wasn't living in a sea of mud. The next day the daughter called me with her mom's proposal to "adopt" Duncan to me and she would pay for his shipping. I asked her to please come and see the barn & farm before making any decisions as the daughter's horse retirement facility is really upscale and is mostly high dollar ex-show horses whose owners have a conscience.

The mom had already booked passage with a transport company but her daughter convinced to her to physically visit anyway, lollol. 

*Which, BTW, here's the name of the transport company they use and speak very highly of. The mom said these people really do care about every horse on the the van. They will overnight half way from CA to TN and I think get the horses off the van. Look at that rig. My road doesn't even have enough room for it to turn off the county road and start up my road, lollol.

KC Horse Transport, Inc. | USA *

Hopefully they have done enough business with this company that the shipping fee is locked in - since the price of fuel may go into the outer stratosphere sooner than later. A sidebar to that is farmers that were interviewed on the Agri Business segment of RFD-TV said the price of fuel, fertilizer, and whatever else it takes to raise crops has already tripled in some areas. Duncan's owner said they can still get timothy hay at the barn but it is $37/bale - bales out there are 115-125 pounds but $37 is enough to make one choke when writing the check and it could go higher. Being a savvy business woman that's likely another reason for wanting to get Duncan out of California and find him a nice grass pasture east of the Mississippi.

We had a wonderful two hour visit which could have lasted longer but the daughter has 16 horses at her facility and does much of the work herself. We talked about horse prices. In her mom's show world in SoCal, chump change is $30,000. 60K is more like it for a winning horse. She said even retired horses that are still useable can go for 30K but that wasn't what she wanted for Duncan, because she felt he had paid dues, won a lot in his prime, and that was good enough.

So there ya have it Weeed! "That's my story and I'm stickin' to it",


----------



## walkinthewalk

Duncan’s owner couldn’t get Coggins and the Health Cert done & back in time for travel this coming week, so he’s on the shippers log for March 21st. 

Moving horses back and forth between California & Kentucky (with drop-offs in other places along the way) must be busy right now - even with the price of everything on the rise. 

Hopefully by then my area will have already seen the last of “70 degrees today, Zero tomorrow “🤯


----------



## Woodhaven

Great news Walk a win win win situation for everybody


----------



## walkinthewalk

Duncan’s owner is very conscientious about keeping me updated. His tentative travel date is March 24th or 25th, dependent on the transport company.

She also sent me a foto of Duncan in his hey day, being ridden by his then teenage owner. I commented Duncan is too precisely trained for me to get on him and she replied all she ever did with him was W/T/C.

I think I’ve been saying Duncan is 24? Thankfully he is older, lollol. He was born 12-24-96 which makes him 26 this year.

Still-in-all, riding a retired H/J & possibly Dressage is not even close to managing a horse sliding down a riverbank & swimming to the other side🥴🥴

Duncan in his younger days. I’m not smart enough to know how high he is jumping in this picture — hopefully he doesn’t get any ideas about jumping my four foot fencing😳😳


----------



## SteadyOn

I don't think that jump is more than 2'6", thankfully. The angle and his athleticism make that particular fence look bigger than it probably was -- though he certainly looks like he could clear 4' no problem!


----------



## walkinthewalk

SteadyOn said:


> I don't think that jump is more than 2'6", thankfully. The angle and his athleticism make that particular fence look bigger than it probably was -- though he certainly looks like he could clear 4' no problem!


I‘m gonna go with your 2’6” theory and hope, at 26, he has zero aspirations to clear four feet when he sees deer running thru the pasture 😳😂😳😂


----------



## weeedlady

I love his face!


----------



## Acadianartist

Duncan is adorable! I'd say that fence is smaller than 2'6" even, but hard to say. Could he clear your fences? You betcha. But he won't want to! Why on earth would he? He'll think he's died and gone to heaven.

Bella straight up jumped out of a stall the other day (the door is 4') because she was separated from her two "boys". Currently, with the snow and ice, my fence in the pasture is maybe a 2'3" jump for her. But she has no desire to leave her ample pasture with multiple room service calls each day and her two bffs.

What an amazing story about how this all fell into place. I can't wait to hear more about him and how Rusty reacts when he sees his new friend!


----------



## JCnGrace

No doubt in my mind he'll work out for you walkin' because you'll put in the time and effort to make it work!


----------



## walkinthewalk

Ok, the latest is that Duncan “should board his transport this Thursday the 24th or Friday the 25th. This is a poster child for ”hurry up and wait”, 😂😂

Duncan’s owner told me she has a flight booked to get here Saturday so she can be here to help get Duncan transferred from the Van to my trailer, then unload him here🥰🥰. She really REALLY cares about the well being of this horse😍😍

I hope I don’t let her down. When I brought Joker & Sultan home, if was just a matter of them learning the fences and getting along with my other three. Add transitioning Duncan from the closed environment horses in the Low Desert live to all this wide open space, plus getting him used to grass ——- I may be forced to buy my brother’s bottle of bourbon early and tap into it — even though I quit drinking years ago🤯🥃🤯🥃


----------



## COWCHICK77

How exciting!

You won't let her down. If I die I want to come back as one of your horses!


----------



## starbuster

walkinthewalk said:


> Ok, the latest is that Duncan “should board his transport this Thursday the 24th or Friday the 25th. This is a poster child for ”hurry up and wait”, 😂😂
> 
> Duncan’s owner told me she has a flight booked to get here Saturday so she can be here to help get Duncan transferred from the Van to my trailer, then unload him here🥰🥰. She really REALLY cares about the well being of this horse😍😍
> 
> I hope I don’t let her down. When I brought Joker & Sultan home, if was just a matter of them learning the fences and getting along with my other three. Add transitioning Duncan from the closed environment horses in the Low Desert live to all this wide open space, plus getting him used to grass ——- I may be forced to buy my brother’s bottle of bourbon early and tap into it — even though I quit drinking years ago🤯🥃🤯🥃


Agreed with COWCHICK77, I highly doubt you will let her down! You seem like an excellent horse owner and I'm sure Duncan will have the best retirement he could hope for with you!


----------



## weeedlady

I agree with the others. There is 0 chance that living with you will be a let down. You are probably the most conscientious horse owner I know. Duncan will be thrilled and so will his owner.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Thank you very much, all of you, for your tremendous support thru this entire ordeal and process to get Duncan here. It has really meant a lot to me🥰🥰🥰🥰. 

I really miss my Sweetie Boy Joker but I have to keep putting one foot in front of the other and think of Rusty’s well being. Watching him these last few weeks, I feel like outwardly he appears fine but he is internalizing everything. A couple of early mornings, DH found him laying deer style in his “living room”, staring up at the ridge. He spends a lot of time looking up at the ridge but he’s never laid down in the outer stall and done that. I’ve kept him Succeed this entire time, which I hope is helping him. 

I have been speaking Duncan’s name to Rusty in the hopes he makes the connection when Duncan gets here. He’s been flicking his ears forward , as if thinking “who and what is Duncan and why should I care”, lol.

I have been doing more Clorox spring cleaning in the barn, while texting back and forth with Duncan’s owner who is busy packing his belongings for the trip - this is like sending your child off to boarding school😂 

You wouldn’t believe the mouse-chewed-up-stuff I found in a couple of drawers I haven’t been in for eons - or mehbee you would🤐🤐. I also found my hoof testers, hoof angle measuring device, and shoe pulling equipment - that stuff has been “misplaced” at least since 2015😳😳


----------



## Woodhaven

I think we are ALL anxiously awaiting Duncan's arrival


----------



## Chevaux

I shall speak boldly for all the posters when I strongly suggest to not forget to have whatever photography/film equipment you have prepped and at the ready as we’ll want see all the highlights of this very important event.😀 Best of luck.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Chevaux said:


> I shall speak boldly for all the posters when I strongly suggest to not forget to have whatever photography/film equipment you have prepped and at the ready as we’ll want see all the highlights of this very important event.😀 Best of luck.


Thank you! .

I finally traded in my IPhone 5 for an IPhone 12. It will be fully charged and I promise to do my best. I am really happy Duncan’s is owner flying back to help get him settled, as that means no excuses for no pictures on my part 😂😂


----------



## rambo99

@walkinthewalk that is awesome news Duncan is lucky to be landing in your care. What a handsome boy.

His owner sounds just as amazing very caring owner. Says a lot if she's flying out to help Duncan get settled in. Hope rusty likes his new friend. 

Lots of pictures when he get there. How exciting it must be for you.😊


----------



## ksbowman

Hadn't followed this thread for awhile. So happy to hear about Duncan. I know he is going to be happy with you as you take such wonderful care of your horses.Let us know when he gets there and take lots of pictures.


----------



## walkinthewalk

rambo99 said:


> @walkinthewalk
> 
> Hope rusty likes his new friend.


Yes - this is also on my list of what to worry about next🥴🥴. It’s a wonder I still have hair🤯🤯


----------



## walkinthewalk

^^^^Me🤯🤯

It seems the transport company is short on drivers. That means Duncan is yet again re-scheduled to travel - this time on Monday, March 28th.

I am not nearly as upset as Duncan’s owner — she had to change her flight to help with Duncan once he arrives 🤐🤐. She doesn’t want to change transport companies because she has used these folks before, knows they take great care of the horses and they are $500 cheaper than anyone else - that is nothing to sneeze at.

So we all keep playing the hurry up and wait game,lollol.

Rusty really is going to think I have lost my mind, talking to him about Duncan, and nobody shows up🥴🥴


----------



## weeedlady

Well shoot!


----------



## walkinthewalk

weeedlady said:


> Well shoot!


And that is putting it mildly , lollol


----------



## whisperbaby22

Not surprising, there is a shortage of just about everything out here.


----------



## walkinthewalk

whisperbaby22 said:


> Not surprising, there is a shortage of just about everything out here.


That’s what my brother said. He is a residential building contractor and said - it ”sounds like the crap he deals with regarding supplies and shipping” 😳😳


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm getting antsy for you @walkinthewalk !


----------



## SwissMiss

JCnGrace said:


> I'm getting antsy for you @walkinthewalk !


I think we all do!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk

Ok —- I told myself to keep quiet —- all’y’all can see how that went ——

As of Thursday night —— “it’s a GO!!” The transport company let the owner know that Duncan is scheduled to board his “Lamborghini “ Monday the 28th!🐎🐎. I use the word Lamborghini “ because getting off that expensive air ride van onto my old stock trailer will be like finishing his journey in an old Chevy Biscayne 🥴

The deal is that I will be on standby for a phone call (no text as I sleep right thru those) from Duncan’s owner at any time of the day, night, wee hours of the morning. We mutually decided it’s better if I am there for Duncan to get right off the van and into my trailer, before he has time to “talk” to the other horses and get nervous because he isn’t going into their barn.

He’s a seasoned hauler/traveler so he should be ok Jumping from one ride onto another one. He is a healthy horse but I still worry is his age - he was foaled in 1996.

The gravel lane to the barn has to be at least 1/4 mile long and I can only see the first few hundred feet off the road, lollol. Possibly having to do this in the wee hours is not what I want but hopefully I still have “it” and won’t get myself in a bind - unlike my truck (not roadworthy ATM) DH’s dually is not 4-wheel drive—

That’s the other thing - the drive over there - with all the drunks coming home from the bar at 2-3 in the morning. DH wants to come with me. He has agreed to follow me in his bright white F-150 so my anal/worrying self won’t worry about someone slamming into the back of my dark brown trailer🥰🥰

Yes, I am so dumb but the drinking drivers in this town are even dumber🤐🤐

DH is great about snapping pictures - good ones or bad ones. I told him to put new batteries in his ten year old digital camera since he can’t figure out how to use his cell phone to take pictures — doesn‘t want to is more like it👽👽

Anyway since I can‘t keep quiet that‘s the skinny. Duncan should be boarding his ride sometime Monday, which the owner will let me know Sunday night what time that is. She has all of Duncan’s things packed — bittersweet I am sure. It makes me sad because I can still see my Rottweiler’s owner’s face when he left her and all of her belong with me in December 2018😢😢

This foto was a few days ago of two young ladies coming to say goodbye to Duncan. Duncan is keeping a careful “ear” on both girls😘😘


----------



## Acadianartist

Awww, what a sweet horse!

Sounds like you've got every detail planned out. Yes, it may be a little sad for the owner to say her goodbyes, but she can always come back to visit! I've had a couple of Harley's former owners come visit him and they were so happy to see him here. His original owner, who lives a bit farther way and has not yet been able to make the trip (she sold him due to a divorce so it was hard for her), keeps tabs on him via FB and told me just the other day that she felt like he was meant to end up with us. I think Duncan was meant to end up with you, to keep Rusty company and have a happy retirement! His current owner will be thrilled to see how much space he will have at your place, and it will comfort her to see his new home. 

Fingers crossed this all goes very smoothly, but I can't imagine that it wouldn't given the amount of planning going on! Keep the updates coming


----------



## ksbowman

So glad to here he is coming home Monday1 Can't wait to see pictures.The people i got Kiowa from bring the little girl to see her every now and then. It always ends up with a few tears.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I love him so much! Prayers for an uneventful trip and smooth ownership transfer. I can’t wait to see how Rusty reacts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walkinthewalk

Thank you again, everyone for your tremendous support😍😍

Duncan has started his journey. He was picked up around 4:00 PM, PCT, by an individual with a decent sized gooseneck at his boarding facility. They will carry Duncan to the van that will bring him to Tennessee.

I have a video of his sweet soul boarding but the handler’s face is in plain view, so I’m not posting it. I will say this horse is very sweet, very gentle, and very trusting. It is obvious he has loaded a million times. He had zero issues, in terms of health, walking right up that ramp, then backing into his spot. He knows the drill and can still do what’s asked without issue😘😘

I was sad to see Duncan load, as I know he is leaving his home permanently. I shouldn’t be sad because Duncan is coming to my farm but it is still unsettling to watch him trustingly get on that trailer, knowing he will never see his horse or human friends again😢😢

His current owner flies back tomorrow evening (Tuesday) to help get him settled — for which I am very thankful.

A sidebar to this is I was outside when Rusty came up from the far pasture this afternoon. He went to where he always stood when Joker was in his own pasture and —— whinnied, then stood there waiting. The gate to Joker’s pasture was open but he wouldn’t go in. It was almost as if he thought waiting on his side would bring Joker back.

Rusty is doing as well as he can but he still misses Joker. I hope he accepts Duncan as his new friend.


----------



## Txshecat0423

@walkinthewalk, that brought tears to my eyes. When we lost our beloved Shiloh a few years back, Skip was so sad (or so it seemed) and although he was functioning okay, he truly came back to himself once we had a companion for him again. Hoping Rusty welcomes Duncan and that they become friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevaux

That’s just about the saddest post I’ve seen, Walkinthewalk. You’ve captured Duncan’s and Rusty’s truths admirably. I just pray your next post will carry lighter material (selfishly I know on my part for which I apologize). I am glad Duncan is finally on his way.


----------



## rambo99

@walkinthewalk sounds like Duncan is an awesome boy. Trusting is good because when he gets to your place ,it will make things easier for you.

I'm sure Duncan an rusty will become friends maybe not instant but it will happen. With his owner there to help it will make the transition easier. 

So happy for you and rusty ❤. Yes unfortunately they do miss there long time buddy's for well a long time. Ice looked for his buddy for a long time. 

Give rusty a hug for me. He's got a new friend coming soon.😊👍


----------



## gottatrot

I am waiting excitedly to see pictures of his arrival!


----------



## Txshecat0423

@walkinthewalk, I had to smile at the fact the level of excitement of your “internet friends” for Duncan’s arrival is similar to awaiting the birth of a foal or something like that. We’re all pulling for you and Rusty, and Duncan and his owner too. What a great community 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walkinthewalk

Txshecat0423 said:


> @walkinthewalk, I had to smile at the fact the level of excitement of your “internet friends” for Duncan’s arrival is similar to awaiting the birth of a foal or something like that. We’re all pulling for you and Rusty, and Duncan and his owner too. What a great community
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes this IS a great community! 😍😍

I was thinking the same as you but in terms of the excitement of a foster child finally getting adopted - a bit of a stretch, I know🥴

I finally traded my IPhone 5 for an IPhone 12. Not being the greatest in figuring out new tech things, I accidentally hit the face time icon while I was on Duncan’s owner’s text message —- at 4:30 AM her time😱

I quickly sent her an apology and to disregard my fumbling. She texted back and said her first thought was I had changed my mind about Duncan😱. I said not a chance😂😂. It’s a good thing she is good natured and is an early riser - although 4:30 AM is pushing It💐💐


----------



## ksbowman

@walkitinthewalk, That's too funny . A lot of people don't think about the difference in time for different parts of the country while calling. Reminds me of two guys that worked for me. One got mad at the other and I had to seperate them several times. After I laid one off the other confided in me that he was so mad a the other guy that for 2 weeks he would drink a big glass of water before bed. Wake up between 2 & 3 am to go to the batroom and (before cell phones) call the other one. He said he could imagine the other one getting up, going about 20 steps to the phone to answer it then as he said hello he would hang up. He said he knew after the second night the other would be so mad he couldn't go back to sleep!


----------



## walkinthewalk

@ksbowman its a wonder those two fellas didn’t end up in a segment on the ID channel😳😳


----------



## walkinthewalk

All My Horses


I am not a person for journaling but there may be times when I want to honor those who are no longer here and this seems to be the best place to put Duncan’s journey since his current owner and myself are making such a big deal out of it😍😍. I managed to cut off the last 22 seconds of Duncan’s...




www.horseforum.com


----------



## My Salty Pony

I watched your video of Duncan loading on to the trailer headed your way on your other thread, HOW COOL IS THIS DUNCAN FOUND A FOR EVER HOME with you!!!!!!!


----------



## TurnNBurnBarrels

Rest his gorgeous soul


----------

